
Microsoft trademarks word "i'm" - nickb
http://im.live.com/Messenger/IM/Home/
======
hugh
No, they trademarked the word "i'm" in some small and particular subset of its
possible uses.

There's nothing to stop you making a car called the "i'm", or a web-based
social cause instant messaging advertising thingy (or whatever the hell this
is) called "Focus", but trademark law will stop you from selling a car called
"Focus" or a (whatever this thingy is) called "i'm".

Doesn't change the fact that "i'm" is a pretty bad name for anything, though.

------
vaksel
that doesn't mean they own the word in all possible variations.

~~~
nickb
Heh, you'll probably receive a violation notice if you name your product with
anything that's of the form "i'm *". Unless you're a big co, good luck
fighting MS.

